# Breakthrough ND filter??



## sunnyVan (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been using Lee big stopper a while. Got tired of bringing bulky filter holder and am now considering a screw on filter instead. My research has led me to two candidates: b+w or breakthrough x3. I have more faith in b+w but breakthrough as a new startup seems to be getting some good reviews and offer better value. Anyone has used breakthrough filters? Any comments?


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi! 

Did you see that review by Bryan Carnathan from the-digital-picture.com
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx ?

It was was posted here some weeks ago. And "breakthrough" seems the clear overall winner.

I think that'll make your decission easier. 

I am from Germany and therefore like to buy "Made in Germany" and I also don't want to handle all the currency and tax things ordering from outside the EU. But what I've read seems very promissing


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 10, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did you see that review by Bryan Carnathan from the-digital-picture.com
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx ?
> ...



I did read this article. Still somewhat uneasy when buying an unknown brand. I guess I'll still give it a shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 10, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I did read this article. Still somewhat uneasy when buying an unknown brand. ...


Understand. Same situation with me.


----------



## docsmith (Jun 10, 2015)

I have several B+W ND filters. I hardly notice color shift with my 6 stop/1.8 ND filters. But, going out to 10 stop/3 ND, there is noticeable color shift. Usually it can be corrected, but, IMO, there is always a little bit there. You can take great images with them, no doubt. And if you want something that is proven, they are a great option.

But, I was just looking for a 82 mm thread 10 stop ND and read Bryan's/TDP review. Also considering it was $50 less expensive, I have ordered the Breakthrough X3 10 stop 82 mm filter. It is backordered, but hopefully I'll have it soon. I can post my impressions, but I doubt I'll be able to add much to what Bryan has already posted.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=13865


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 10, 2015)

docsmith said:


> I have several B+W ND filters. I hardly notice color shift with my 6 stop/1.8 ND filters. But, going out to 10 stop/3 ND, there is noticeable color shift. Usually it can be corrected, but, IMO, there is always a little bit there. You can take great images with them, no doubt. And if you want something that is proven, they are a great option.
> 
> But, I was just looking for a 82 mm thread 10 stop ND and read Bryan's/TDP review. Also considering it was $50 less expensive, I have ordered the Breakthrough X3 10 stop 82 mm filter. It is backordered, but hopefully I'll have it soon. I can post my impressions, but I doubt I'll be able to add much to what Bryan has already posted.
> 
> ...



I was attracted by the claims that it has better transmission, better color neutralness, 16 layers of coating, and thin brass ring. That's exactly what I've been looking for. Just hoping that it stands up to its claims. 

Looks like it won't be in stock until July.


----------



## docsmith (Jun 10, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I was attracted by the claims that it has better transmission, better color neutralness, 16 layers of coating, and thin brass ring. That's exactly what I've been looking for. Just hoping that it stands up to its claims.
> 
> Looks like it won't be in stock until July.



Exactly. Also, the claim of decreased vignetting. I was intrigued enough to place an order. Hopefully it is before July, but I am ok if that is how long it takes.


----------

